# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - elokuu 2009

## jtm

1.8 Tkl:
#662/8

2.8 Paunu:
#127/10

2.8 Tkl:
#220/16

3.8 Paunu:
#124/10
#127/10

3.8 Tkl:
#626/6
#225/28
#235/28

----------


## J_J

> 2.8 Paunu:
> #127/10
> 
> 3.8 Paunu:
> #124/10
> #127/10


Taitaapi olla linjalle 15 hankittujen Volvojen "shakedown- testi" käynnissä tämän viikon aikana tuossa kymppilinjalla mahdollisten ja jopa todennäköisten lastentautien varalta. Eli kuten rallikisoissakin, tarkistetaan säädöt ja kaluston toimivuus ennen varsinaisen kilpailun alkua  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

4.8.

Länskän uusi Volvo #15 näkyili yhden aikaan parkissa l-asemalla. Olisikohan tänään myöskin "testiajossa" Ylöjärven linjoilla...? Lähemmällä tarkastelulla selvisi, että tässä autossa on 42 istumapaikkaa, kun lastenvaunupaikan etupuolelle on ängetty yksi istuin poikittain. Olisikohan vasemman puolen etuosan penkkivälejä sitten hieman tiivistetty?

----------


## killerpop

joo, LL #15/85, 13:10 lähtöä. kori P093242, alusta YV3R6N22091134839

----------


## jtm

4.8 Tkl:
#633/6
#227/12
#662/13  :Razz: 
#233/18
#235/18
#249/25, rekisterikilpi on jo vähät aikaa puuttunut edestä.
#228/26

Taitaapi olla niin, että Länskän Crossway ei ehdi talviliikenteen alkuun 10.8 pahoista toimitusvioista johtuen joten maanantaina voisi nähdä jotain mielenkiintoista 2:lla. Hyvällä pullalla ex. Tkl Lahti 402.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

Ke 5.8.

SatLi #189 / 54

----------


## killerpop

> Taitaapi olla niin, että Länskän Crossway ei ehdi talviliikenteen alkuun 10.8 pahoista toimitusvioista johtuen joten maanantaina voisi nähdä jotain mielenkiintoista 2:lla. Hyvällä pullalla ex. Tkl Lahti 402.


LL #90 on puettu sinivalaaksi.

Lainaan tähän Arto Kortsaari-Monkalan kuvaa

Valitettava tosiasia näin lielahtelaisena on, että jälleen kerran auto otetaan "meidän linjalta" (50), ja nuo TKL:n vanhat pommit pyörivät kuskaamassa meitä pitkänmatkalaisia.

----------


## jtm

6.8 Tkl:
#657/Y23, tämä oli siis to-pe yönä.

7.8 Paunu:
#63/70

----------


## Eppu

10.8. Talviaikatauluajan havainnot alkavat tällä kertaa Koivistonkylästä:

6: #651, #654
12: #211, #419, #255, #250
21: #645, #223

----------


## ultrix

Onko kukaan ehtinyt havainnoida K12:a? Villit huhut kertovat, että siellä liikkuisi tänä talvena niveliä.

----------


## Eppu

K12 jäi aamulta havainnoimatta, mutta huomenna uudestaan...

Tässäpä listaa laajemminkin TKL:n osalta:
1: 230, 231, 232, 227, 275
3: 643, 648
6: 650, 653, 654, 655 (näistä viimeinen vaihdettiin 626:een aamulla)
8:
11:
12: 211, 419, 250, 255
13: 252, 254, 249, 246, 269, 270
14:
16: 281, 283, 248
17: 251, 228, 277
18: 422, 267, 263, 218, 420
19: 644, 633, 624, 661
20: 241
21: 645, 223, 663
22: 217, 226, 262
23: 261
24:
25: 216, 215, 657
26: 413, 279, 212, 631, 637
28: 220, 242
29: 656, 638, 632, 659, 658
30: 214, 256
31: 640
y34: 109
y35:
37: 641
39:

Listaa saapi sitten täydentää ken havainointia on tehnyt...

----------


## jtm

> Onko kukaan ehtinyt havainnoida K12:a? Villit huhut kertovat, että siellä liikkuisi tänä talvena niveliä.


Se että siellä on nivel ei ole huhu ja se aloittaa vasta keskiviikkona.

Paikallisliikenteen havainnoissa ei ole kaikkia mutta pyrin havainnoimaan kaiken tänä päivänä vielä. 11:lla on 8 vakioautoa ja 8:lla 4 johtuen linjojen autokiertojen yhdistämisestä.

10.8 YÖ-vuorot Tkl:
1: #231

Y1: #282

13: #265

16: #235

Y16: #283

17: #277

18: #422

22: #243

Y23: #261

Y28: #286

30: #280

10.8 Tkl:
1: #227, #230, #231, #232, #275, #282

3: #648, #649

Y3: #285

8: #628

11: #617, #619, #623, #625, #650, #664

13: #246, #249, #252, #254, #265, #269, #270, #276

K13: #636

14: #636?

16: #235, #283, #407, #416, #417

17: #228, #277, #426

18: #218, #245, #420, #422

19: #624, #633, #634, #643, #661

20: #238, #239, #240

21: #285 (K-lähtö), #663

22: #217, #226, #229, #236, #243

23: #221, #261

24: #660

25: #215, #216, #222

26: #264, #413, #631, #637

28: #220, #242, #286

29: #632, #638, #656

30: #214, #219, #237, #278, #280

31: #640

Y34: #109

Y35: #618

37: #635, #641

39: #401, #425, #622

10.8 LL:

#15, #16 ja #90/2

#95/79, l:vuori - l:asema - TAYS

#22/85

10.8 Paunu:

#120 ja #122/10

#123-#128/15

#63/70

#88/71

10.8 Veolia:

7: #626, #627

27: #624, #625, #628, #629

#772/90Y

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:24 ----------

10.8 Tkl:
#212/26
#259/Y2
#266/23
#400/28
#404/22
#406/16
#628/11
#642/3
#664/8

----------


## CF65

> Tässäpä listaa laajemminkin TKL:n osalta:
> Listaa saapi sitten täydentää ken havainointia on tehnyt...


24: 110(!), 629

----------


## killerpop

Maanantaina 10.8. muutama huomio lisää
TKL #630 oli linjalla 24. Eli onko siellä sitten ollut 4 autoa? Aikataulun perusteella 3 riittäisi.
TKL #427 olisi sekin halunnut varmasti linjalle mennä, mutta keskeytti jo aamuviiden tienoilla Keskustorille.

Ja sitten pari kuvaa linjalta 79:

----------


## jtm

11.8 Tkl:

1: #226, #227, #266, #267

Y2: #239, kilvissä oli 2 PYYNIKINTORI.

3: #642, #648, #649

6: #629, #637, #650,

8: #644, #657, #664

11: #617, #619, #623, #625, #644, #657, #664

12: #211, #252, #255, #419

13: #216, #249, #253, #254, #263, #263, #270, #276

16: #247, #248, #281, #283, #406, #407, #413, #416, #417, #418

17: #251, #277

18: #218, #245, #267, #420, #422

19: #624, #633, #634, #636, #640, #643

20: #230, #234, #238, #242

21: #257, #662, #663

22: #217, #223, #243, #260, #286

23: #215, #221, #231, #261, #282, #650

24: #110, #630, #660

25: #222, #237, #250, #631

26: #212, #264, #414, #628

28: #220, #271

29: #632, #656, #657, #659

30: #214, #219, #256, #259

31: #638

Y34: #109

Y35: #618

37: #635, #641

39: #400, #425, #622

11.8 Paunu:

10: #120, #122

15: #123, #125-#129

11.8 LL:

2: #15, #16, #90

Helmikkala on näköjään ottanut Pälkäne - Tampere sekä Tampere - Pälkäne välillä käyttöön linjatunnuksen 76. Ihan nätin näköinen se 76 oli teli-Neoplanin kilvissä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

12.8.

TKL #409 / K12
Linjan 12 kalustoksi näyttäisi pikkuhiljaa vakiintuvan autot #252, #255, #211 ja #403, näistä viimeinen näkyili tänään #419:n paikalla asianmukaisesti "päreytettynä". Scaloistahan ei toisaalta ole vieläkään varmuutta millä linjoilla päätyvät tavanomaisemmin olemaan. Uusien teli-Volvojenkin saapuminen syksyn aikana sekoittaa pakkaa edelleen...

----------


## Aaro R

Tervehdys vaan kaikille! Kuten varmaan huomaatte, olen uusi kasvo Joukkoliikennefoorumilla! On hienoa liittyä seuraanne! :Smile:  Tässä ovat minun ensimmäiset havaintoni aamupäivältä.

12.8:

TKL:

#230/1
#214/30
#255/12
#422/18
#635/37

Länsilinjat:

#89/85
#49/85

Mainittakoon tämä mielenkiintoinen tapaus eiliseltä, pääsinpä vielä kyytiinkin!

TKL:
#661/14

----------


## CF65

> Maanantaina 10.8. muutama huomio lisää
> TKL #630 oli linjalla 24. Eli onko siellä sitten ollut 4 autoa? Aikataulun perusteella 3 riittäisi.


Ei varmaankaan ollut, #630 siellä oli eikä #629. Sekoilin...

Tänään 13.8. 24:llä: #630, #632, ja #109.
Onkohan pätkä siellä jäädäkseen? Ajaa ilmsti xx.10 K-torilta ja xx.40 Itä-Hervanta.

----------


## Eppu

Pe 14.8.

TKL #224 / 23 (tilaajavärit nyt tässäkin)

Lisäksi havainto valkoisesta linja-autosta tehty Tuomiokirkonkadun päästä: auto kulki Vuolteenkatua kohti Kalevantietä n. 15:30. Vaikutti Carrus Fiftyltä tai sen kaltaiselta - mahtaisikohan olla kyseessä Luopioisten linjan uusin hankinta?

----------


## Aaro R

14.8:

TKL:

#403/12
#265/13
#414/18
#261/23
#280/16
#631/26
#427/26
#647/19
#234/18
#268/18

Paunu:

#123/15

TKL #212 oli eilen kilvitetty määränpääasemia myöten linjalle 26.

----------


## ana

15.08.09

Tkl:
#664/1
#284/1

----------


## Aaro R

15.8:

Tänään, ensimmäisenä pisti silmään tuo linjan 1 kalusto sillä sieltä löytyi peräti neljä pätkää :Eek: . Linjalta 20 löytyi myös #647. Pe-La välisenä yöna Omni City hoiteli yövuoroja "omalla linjallani" 18. (Haukiluoma-Keskustori välillä). Valitettavasti numeroa en saanut talteen pimeyden takia useista havaintoyrityksistä huolimatta.

TKL: 15.8

#637/1  :Laughing: 
#645/1
#658/1
#660/1
#647/20
#283/26
#260/26
#268/26
#271/26
#240/18
#242/18
#241/16
#273/16
#274/16
#278/28
#655/21
#663/12
#244/22

----------


## killerpop

linjan 11 myötä tarve teliautoille ykkösellä on varmastikin hyvin kyseenalainen. Ehkä sitten kun on jotain isompia messuja, tarvitaan kapasiteettia. Härmälän suunnallahan paremman tarjonnan tarjoaa jo ennestään Paunu, joka kovasti pärjää ilman teliautoja.

----------


## Aaro R

> linjan 11 myötä tarve teliautoille ykkösellä on varmastikin hyvin kyseenalainen. Ehkä sitten kun on jotain isompia messuja, tarvitaan kapasiteettia.


Hyvä huomio, itse en ole juurikaan asiaa noin laajasta perspektiivistä vielä katsonut. Enemmänkin vain lyhytnäköisen havainnoitsijan linssistä!  :Wink:  Sen voinee vielä laittaa oman kokemattomuuteni piikkiin näissä ympyröissä.  :Very Happy: 

Tässä voisikin samantien kysyä kun tuli Paunu puheeksi, että onko näitä uusimpia (2009) Volvo 8700-autoja mennyt Pirkkalaan? Itse kun asuin siellä vielä runsas vuosi sitten, niin olisi kiva tietää onko ex-kotikunnan kalustoon tulossa uusia menopelejä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tässä voisikin samantien kysyä kun tuli Paunu puheeksi, että onko näitä uusimpia (2009) Volvo 8700-autoja mennyt Pirkkalaan?


No ei mennyt yhtään uutta 8700-sarjalaista Pirkkalaan, auton 63 kotipaikka on Kangasala ja 88 Lempäälä.

----------


## Jufo

> linjan 11 myötä tarve teliautoille ykkösellä on varmastikin hyvin kyseenalainen. Ehkä sitten kun on jotain isompia messuja, tarvitaan kapasiteettia. Härmälän suunnallahan paremman tarjonnan tarjoaa jo ennestään Paunu, joka kovasti pärjää ilman teliautoja.


Matkustin tänään klo 12.25 vuorossa Kalkusta Keskustorille (pätkä #658) ja hämmästyttävää kyllä istumapaikat loppuivat Pispalan kohdalla kesken. Eli en teliautojen tarvetta ihan kokonaan tyrmäisi, vaikkakin ymmärrän lyhyiden autojen käytön 20 min lauantain vuorovälistä johtuen.

----------


## Eppu

Eipä noista teliautoista olis ainakaan haittaa näin lauantaisin. Ykkösen lisäksi ainakin 12:lla oltiin lähes täydessä istumalastissa - ainakin sen yhden kerran kun tänään sillä kuljin. Ei se nyt voi maksaa juurikaan enempää laittaa teli linjalle kun tilanne on se että auto saadaan kohtuulliseen kuormaan useammallakin linjasivulla.

----------


## killerpop

No nämäkään viestit ei vissiin kuulu havaintoketjuun vaan ehkä talviliikennettä koskevaan, mutta laitetaan samaan putkeen:

Itse kuljin ykkösellä myös, maksimikuorma TESC-Keskustori -välillä oli puolestaan 17 ihmistä, joista viimeinen nousi kyytiin Hatanpään vt 42:n pysökiltä.

Se, että Länsi-Tampereella loppuu istumapaikat, ei ole ongelma, jos ne loppuvat osuudella Haapalinna-Keskustori, jossa on _riittävä_ bussitarjonta usean eri sisäisen ja seutulinjan toimesta. Sen sijaan tilanne olisi aivan toinen, jos jostain Tesomalta ei enää istumapaikkaa löytyisi.

Ykkösen lauantailiikenne on nyt kaikin puolin parempi kuin edellisinä talvina, jolloin ajettiin puolen tunnin välein. 20 min vuoroväli on jo siedettävä ja mahdollistaa mm järkevän asioimisen Partolan kauppakeskuksella. Ja kun vuoroväli tihenee, on hyvinkin perusteltua kasvattaa kalustokokoa.

Ainakin yksi teliauto oli tänään ko linjalla, toivottavasti on osunut "oikeisiin vuoroihin", ilmeisesti mahdollisen yöliikenteen takia.

----------


## Jufo

Ex. TKL #208 (Jätti-Wiima) havaittu Keskustorilla klo 21.30. Kilvissä luki "Ei linjalla".

----------


## Aaro R

No, nyt oli ainakin teli ykkösellä, toki vuorovälien ja matkustajamäärien osalta tilanne lienee hieman eri näin sunnuntaisin. Linjalla 18 oli kaksikin Volvo 8700-teliä, mutta jälkimmäistä en muista tähän hätään. TKL:n linjoilla on myös ollut havaittavissa pieniä tarkennuksia linjakilpiin linjoilla:1, 8, 13, 18, ja 26.

16.8:

TKL:

#283/1
#281/18
#254/18
#662/21
#286/30
#263/23
#655/25 (en ole ihan satavarma, joten korjatkaa jos olette nähneet muuta)
#273/26
#275/28

Paunu:

#79/71
#93/70K
#120/10

Länsilinjat:

#92/50

----------


## jtm

15.8 Tkl:
#641/3
#653/3
#277/18
#642/20

16.8 Tkl:
#653/17
#277/18

Ja myös linjalla 16 on tapahtunut linjakilpimuutoksia kun kilvissä lukee LEINOLA kiveliönkatu sekä kaikissa LED-kilvissä numeroita on muutettu.

----------


## scala

> Ex. TKL #208 (Jätti-Wiima) havaittu Keskustorilla klo 21.30. Kilvissä luki "Ei linjalla".


Samaisen auton bongasin eilen kolmen aikaan yöllä Asevelitieltä TKL:n aidan vierestä

----------


## Aaro R

18.8

TKL:

#263/17
#232/28
#636/14 (kenties vakioitumassa?)
#245/18
#248/16
#243/20
#249/13 (rekisterikilpi puuttui edestä)

Paunu:

#123/15
#73/45 (kylkinumerot kadonneet tästä autosta)

Veolia:

#201/27
#629/27

Eilen havaittu myös ex-TKL #213 (YBF-456) koulutusajossa Lamminpäässä.

----------


## jtm

18.8 Tkl:
#645/1, lisäksi 1:llä oli 6 teliautoa. Mutta olisikohan käynyt niin että kuski olisi vahingossa laittanut 1 kilpiin vaikka olisi linjalla 11 koska meni siiheen aikaan koska olisi 11 pitänyt mennä ja olin sitä ennen havinnut 1:lle täydet 6 autoa. 1:lle riittäisi vallan mainiosti pätkäkin näin arkena.

----------


## deepthroat

> 18.8
> Paunu:
> 
> #73/45 (kylkinumerot kadonneet tästä autosta)


No näitä nyt on muitakin, esim #84 puuttuu toiselta kyljeltä yms. Johtuu siitä, että autoja fiksattiin päältä ja sisältä, mm. # 82 ja # 84 saivat uudet lattiamatot alkuperäisten puhkikuluneiden tilalle, ilmeisen huonolaatuisia nuo alkuperäiset. Samalla autoja maalailtiin ja oiottiin, teippaukset on vielä tekemättä osasta, esin #84 nokastakin puuttuu nimi..

----------


## Aaro R

> No näitä nyt on muitakin, esim #84 puuttuu toiselta kyljeltä yms.


Listaan voitaneen samantien lisätä #75 ja #87. Jälkimmäinen on ollut "numeroitta" jo jonkin aikaa. Jäänyt vaan vaivamaan tämä juttu aikoinaan. Kiitos tiedosta.

Tässä sitten laajempaa saldoa puoleltapäivin:
19.8:

TKL:
====

#427/26
#426/18
#632/29
#216/25
#243/16
#636/14 (jälleen...)
#263/16
#261/23
#273/20
#223/12
#246/30
#233/26
#229/22
#235/22
#269/13
#268/18
#266/1 (?)
#265/13

Eiliseltä pari mielenkiintoista havaintoa:
#110/Y34 (klo 15.30 jälkeen Keskustorilta Myllypuroon) ja Omni City ajeli taas yövuoroja linjalla 18 (Haukiluoma-Keskustori välillä) jo toistamiseen lyhyen ajan sisällä. Jälleen kerran pimeys esti numeron näkemisen. Että pitääkin juuri se yksi ratkaiseva katuvalo pois päältä juuri taloni kohdalla josta 18 menee ohi! :Biggrin: 

Paunu:
======

#81/71B (Pirkkalan kalustoa poikkeuksellisesti)
#76/61

Ja Pirkkalan kalustosta sen verran että #51 (CGH-289) ei ole näkynyt viime aikoina. Liekö sitten vähän paikkailtavana. Ainakin 15.30 lähtöä Pyynikintorilta Pirkkalaan on ollut tuurailemassa #97.

----------


## deepthroat

Paunu
# 121/ 10 eli auto kaivettu ylös etupihan montusta, ilmeisesti Puolan Volvojen ekat takuuhuollot suurin syypää sijoitukseen.

----------


## Aaro R

20.8

TKL:
====

#232/21
#420/18
#245/18
#263/30
#658/19
#633/19
#237/12
#242/20
#225/17
#262/26
#227/1
#420/18

Täytyy kyllä sanoa että aikamoinen "haitarikato" on meneillään tällä hetkellä. Varsinkin City "Uulaisten" osalta. Ainoa nivel jonka tänään olen nähnyt löytyi linjalta 18 ja trendi on ollut aika samansuuntaista viime päivinä. Taitavat nivelet olla liikenteessä juuri silloin kun itse en ole... :Icon Frown: 

Ja Paunun Wiima K202 seisoskeli Linja-autoasemalla ja kilvissä luki: Tilausajo. Numerosta ei tietoa.

----------


## deepthroat

> 20.8
> 
> 
> Ja Paunun Wiima K202 seisoskeli Linja-autoasemalla ja kilvissä luki: Tilausajo. Numerosta ei tietoa.


Mitä ilmeisimmin auto numero 65, jolla ajetaan arkisin kello 14.00 Tampereelta Saarioisten tehtaalle Saarioinen Oy:n ostovuoro.

----------


## Aaro R

21.8

TKL:
====

#241/20
#256/30
#251/17
#640/29
#258/1
#231/23
#271/22

Paunu:
======

#66/71
#97/62

Pirkkalan auto #51 (CGH-289) on nähtävästi takaisin baanalla. Havainto Pyynikintorilta hieman ennen aamukymmentä.

----------


## Aaro R

22.8

Tänään oli ainakin kaksi teliä linjalla 1, verrattuna viime viikon Lauantaihin. Kaksi pätkääkin löytyi näiden lisäksi.

TKL:
====

#239/18
#247/16
#272/16
#240/1 (#258 sittenkin? Saa korjata!)
#241/1
#250/25
#251/25
#277/18
#635/14
#664/1
#660/1
#237/30
#268/26

Ja Keskustorilla noin 12.20 havaittu kenties museobussi. Numero oli #112, linjanumerona 2 ja "kilvissä" luki vielä TILAUSAJO. Itse en omaa hirvittävän laajaa tietämystä näistä museoiduista autoista joten tarkentaa ihan luvan kanssa!  :Smile: 

Paunu:
======

#63/70 (Nyt nähtiin tämäkin sitten ensimmäistä kertaa!)

Länsilinjat:
========

#44/80-86
#89/80-86

Viikonloppukalusto on ollut vanhentumaan päin Ylöjärven linjoilla viime aikoina. Vielä viime talvi-aikataulukaudella sai nautiskella Volvo 8700-autojen kyydistä viikonloppuisin. Nyt kun #90:n lähti kakkoslinjalle täytyy silläkin olla jonkin verran vaikutusta Ylöjärvenkin kalustoon, vaikka se ei vakio Ylöjärvellä ollutkaan.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 24.8.

LL #39, joka on saanut Aktia-pankin kokomainosteipit, oli innovatiivisella poikkeusreitillä 22:08 Keskustori-Siivikkala lähdössä linjalla 50, sillä Lielahdenkadun risteys oli asfalttityömiesten sulkema, niin reitti kulki seuraavasta liittymästä Myllypuronkadun, Turvesuonkadun ja Taninkadun kautta Lielahdenkadulle. Yhtään pysäkkiä ei jäänyt väliin, mitenkähän linjalla 16 on toimittu?

----------


## Aaro R

25.8

TKL:
====

#239/20 (linjan 20 linjakilpiin tehty muutoksia)
#276/22
#270/13
#225/17
#636/31 (ei liene siis linjalla 14 tänään?)
#219/30
#640/29

Paunu:
=====

#94/62

Luultavasti kyseessä sama auto joka ajelee linjaa 60J Pirkkalasta Tampereelle (klo 8.15 Pirkkalan keskustasta). Linjan 60J jälkeen #94 ajanee vielä yhden lähdön Pirkkalaan ja sieltä Tampereelle ennen lähtöä takaisin linjalle 70. Tämä siis oli ainakin kellonajan perusteella tulossa Pirkkalasta "viimeistä" kertaa Tampereelle.

Länsilinjat:
========

#93/85
#12/80-86 ja "Berocca-Scala" linjalla 50.

----------


## jtm

> 25.8
> 
> TKL:
> ====
> 
> #239/20 (linjan 20 linjakilpiin tehty muutoksia)
> #276/22
> #270/13
> #225/17
> ...


Vakioita ei tarvitse merkata, mutta on tuossa myös havaintoja. 

24.8 Tkl:
#234/13

24.8 ja 25.8 Veolia:
#614/75, saatu tämäkin taas liikenteeseen vaikka oli pitkään Pusatecit poistettuina. Ajoi alkusyksystä tiluria myös.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

> Vakioita ei tarvitse merkata


Kertoisitko muillekin mitkä autot näitä vakioita ovat. Minä en ainakaan tiedä asiasta kovinkaan hyvin muuta kun osittain kotilinjojeni osalta:
12: #252, #255, #403, #211
21: #257, #662, #663
26: #279, #427, ...?

----------


## Aaro R

> Kertoisitko muillekin mitkä autot näitä vakioita ovat. Minä en ainakaan tiedä asiasta kovinkaan hyvin muuta kun osittain kotilinjojeni osalta:


Eipä meikäläisenkään tietämys vaikkapa linjan 25 vakioista ole mitenkään tähtitieteellisellä tasolla. Ja tuskin omalla kokemuksellani on IHAN vielä kaikki vakiot tiedossa! :Biggrin: 

No, voisin kantaa oman korteni kekoon ainakin "kotilinjani" 18 vakioiden osalta. Saa korjata jos on luotettavampaa tietoa:

18: #422, #218 (klo 18 asti?), 267, 268 ja mahdollisesti #420.

----------


## Eppu

> Eipä meikäläisenkään tietämys vaikkapa linjan 25 vakioista ole mitenkään tähtitieteellisellä tasolla.


No kyllä sentään noista nauhakilpisistä autoista voi sanoa vakiolinjat, kun ne ajavat pääosin osapäivää eikä niistä kilpiä muutenkaan taideta paljoa rullailla - eli pysyvät pääosin yhdellä linjalla...

Jonkinlaista ylimaklaista listaa voisi TKL:n linjojen vakioautoista vetää seuraavasti:
1: 283, 275, 227
3: 648, 649, 642
6: 653, 654, 655,
8:
11: 617, 619, 625
12: 252, 255, 403, 211
13: 
14:
16: 406, 407, 281
17: 277, 426
18: 422, 218
19: 
20:
21: 662, 663, 257
22: 217, 221
23: 
24: 110
25: 657, 215, 216
26: 427, 279, 264, 212
28: 400, 220
29: 658, 659
30: 214, 219
31:
y34: 109
y35: 618?
39: 401
K12: 409

Joku paremmin asioista perillä oleva voi sitten tehdä listaan asiaankuuluvat lisäykset...

----------


## jtm

> Kertoisitko muillekin mitkä autot näitä vakioita ovat. Minä en ainakaan tiedä asiasta kovinkaan hyvin muuta kun osittain kotilinjojeni osalta:


Vakioita ovat: #219/30, #225/17, #270/13
Täytän vakkarilistaa myöhemmin kun en millään muista vielä kaikkea ja vihkoni ei ole juuri mukanani. :Biggrin: . Mutta tarkoituksena ei ollut loukata Aaroa jos näin on pääsyt käymään.  :Smile: 

25.8 Tkl:
#623/8
#285/22

----------


## Aaro R

> Mutta tarkoituksena ei ollut loukata Aaroa jos näin on pääsyt käymään.


No et ole kyllä loukannut mitenkään, viestini oli enemmänkin humoristinen toteamus! :Smile:  Muistutin vaan siitä että kaikki jotka tänne havaintoja tekevät eivät ehkä ihan ole yhtä hyvin asioista perillä kuin toiset, mikä on tietenkin täysin inhimillistä.

Tämä vakio-lista on kieltämättä loistava idea, jo siinäkin mielessä että saamme jotakin "vertailukohtaa" pitkältä aikaväliltä. Tilanne toki mutkistuu noiden uusien teli-Volvojen myötä.

(Vakiot):

14: #636

No, mutta sitten hypätkäämme havainnoinin ihmeelliseen maailmaan!

26.8:

TKL:

#250/13
#637/31

Ja eilen havaittu tuntematon Volvo 8700 LE Multisillassa klo 15. Se oli täsmälleen samassa värityksessä kuin LL #32 ja vieläpä mainosti ratiopharmia! :Shocked:  Ovijärjestyskin oli 2+2+1. Seisoskeli tuossa Multiojankadun pysäkillä minuutin ja lähti kohti Lempäälää. Rekisteri oli BUI-689. Tiedä sitten mikä oli...

----------


## vko

> Ja eilen havaittu tuntematon Volvo 8700 LE Multisillassa klo 15. Se oli täsmälleen samassa värityksessä kuin LL #32 ja vieläpä mainosti ratiopharmia! Ovijärjestyskin oli 2+2+1. Seisoskeli tuossa Multiojankadun pysäkillä minuutin ja lähti kohti Lempäälää. Rekisteri oli BUI-689. Tiedä sitten mikä oli...


Olisiko kenties tämä?

----------


## Aaro R

> Olisiko kenties tämä


Tämäpä hyvinkin. Tosin siinä ei ollut numeroita kyljessä eikä takana ollenkaan, mutta tuo rekisteri on täsmälleen sama. Linjakilvissäkään ei lukenut mitään. Hetken aikaa erehdyin luulemaan että se olisi ollut Länsilinjojen auto.

Millähän asioilla tämä yksilö sitten mahtoi liikkua Tampereella...?

----------


## jtm

Unohtui kertoa yksi tärkeä havinto, että sunnuntaina 23.8 linjalla 75 oli Veolian #366.

26.8 Tkl:
#221/1
#222/22
#405/26

Tänään vuorot olivat todella paljon myöhässä keskustan ruuhkan takia sekä jotkut linjat kärsi vielä Pispalan ruuhkasta. Esim 26:lla klo 16 aikaan Rollikalta L:asemalle matka kesti "vain" puolituntia.

----------


## jtm

26.8 ja 27.8 Tkl:
#627/K13, saatu tämäkin romu liikenteeseen.

----------


## scala

Eilen oli TKL:n autoissa kortinlukuongelmia ainakin kontaktittomissa korteissa. Eli lukulaite antoi hylsyn vaikka arvoa tai kautta olikin jäljellä. Oman aamuautoni kuljettaja tosin neuvoi lukemaan kortin kuljettajan laitteessa, josta matka tallentuikin. Vika korjaantui päivityksellä joskus kuuden-seitsemän aikaan.

----------


## Aaro R

27.8

TKL:

#228/18 (pysäkkitaulu puuttui sisältä kun matkustin tällä.)
#236/17
#627/14
#624/19

Eilinen oli kieltämättä hieman sekava päivä keskustassa, kolmen jälkeen iltapäivällä. Muutama mielenkiintoinen havainto osui kohdalle siis eilen iltapäivällä: #407/26 ja #626/18.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:13 ----------




> Jonkinlaista ylimaklaista listaa voisi TKL:n linjojen vakioautoista vetää seuraavasti:


13: 249, 276
22: 271?
23: 231
39: 622 (näkyillyt 39:llä iltapäivisin)

Ja tuohon edelliseen viestiini sen verran että tuo havainto eiliseltä päivältä koskien linjaa 26 ei pidä paikkaansa. Kyseessä olikin #405, ja nähtävästi jtm sen olikin jo havainnut joka tapauksessa  :Wink: .

27.8:
Länsilinjat:

#34/50 (Berocca Scala taas linjoilla)

----------


## PepeB

tänään oli #641 / 18

----------


## jtm

Ja itse olen havainnut: #414/13

----------


## Aaro R

28.8

TKL:

#272/20
#643/19
#237/17
#645/19
#627/14
#228/25
#632/26

Mikähän linja tämä Y2 mahtaa olla? On liikkeellä usein ruuhka-aikaan iltapäivällä, ja ajetaan TKL:n kalustolla. Taitanee Länsilinjoilla olla ilmeisesti sen verran vajaa kalusto ettei pysty ihan koko linjaa vielä pyörittämään omillaan?

Pirkkalan kalustossakin taitanee olla tapahtunut muutoksia:

#51 ei ole ajanut enää pitkään aikaan 15.30 (Vähäjärvi-Koiso-Kyösti) lähtöä Pyynikintorilta, vaan nyt vastuun on ottanut #97. Ajaakohan tämä #97 sitten myös #51:n 13.00 (Kyösti) ja 14.10 (Kyösti-Vähäjärvi) lähdöt Pyynikintorilta Pirkkalaan? Ja jos näin on, niin mitähän lähtöjä #51 sitten ajelee nykyään? Jos jollakulla on havaintoja, niin antaa tulla.  :Wink:

----------


## scala

> Mikähän linja tämä Y2 mahtaa olla? On liikkeellä usein ruuhka-aikaan iltapäivällä, ja ajetaan TKL:n kalustolla. Taitanee Länsilinjoilla olla ilmeisesti sen verran vajaa kalusto ettei pysty ihan koko linjaa vielä pyörittämään omillaan?


Y2 ajaa Kaupin sairaalan kautta. Tämä ei siis kuulunut kilpailutukseen, joten sen vuoksi sen ajaa TKL eikä Länsilinjat. Aamulla ajetaan yksi vuoro ja päivällä yksi. Ja muistaakseni se on niin, että aamulla ajettava vuoro on linjan 26 ajosarjaan kuuluva ja vastaavasti päivällä sitten linjan 28.

----------


## jtm

27.8 Paunu:
#98/70, ajoi auton #5 vuorossa aamulla.

28.8 Paunu:
#1-2/60 Kurikka. Siinä Aarolle vähän Pirkkalan kalustoa. :Very Happy:

----------


## Aaro R

> 28.8 Paunu:
> #1-2/60 Kurikka. Siinä Aarolle vähän Pirkkalan kalustoa.


Tuon olisin halunnut ehdottomasti nähdä! :Biggrin:  Kesällä tämä 1-2 seisoskeli ainakin tuolla Pirkkalan "varikolla" kun siitä joskus heinäkuussa 62:lla menin ohi.

Mihin suuntaan tämä 1-2 oli menossa? Itse veikkaisin että se ajaa tuota 7.15 lähtöä Pirkkalasta (linja 60J), koska kyseinen vuoro on ainoa joka ajetaan korkealattia-autolla Pirkkalassa.

Käyn onneksi Pirkkalassa maanantaina ja koitan kalastella sieltä jotain havaintoja. :Very Happy:

----------


## Aaro R

29.8:

TKL:

#277/18
#241/18
#240/16
#242/22
#239/16
#643/20
#640/31
#646/14
#279/23
#257/30
#110/8
#275/18

Pääsin myös hetki sitten matkustamaan Paunun uudella #88. Aika lailla samanlainen kuin edelliset. Joitakin eroja kuitenkin oli. Autosta löytyi vastavaanlainen "stoppiloota" (matkustamon etuosassa) kuin TKL:n Volvoista ja stopin merkkiääni oli hieman korkeampi kuin muissa Volvoissa.

Veolian #426 ei ainakaan eilen ollut enää varikon pihassa. Olihan se siellä jo kuukausitolkulla seissyt vailla mitään virkaa. Näistä merkeistä voisi päätellä että kyseinen auto olisi mahdollisesti poistettu?

----------


## antsa

426 on AKE:n mukaan Pauli Ketonen Oy Nakkila. Mitähän tuo siellä ajelee ?

----------


## Aaro R

30.8

TKL:

#664/17  :Shocked: 
#260/18 (lauantaisin 26:lla ja sunnuntaisin 18:lla)
#259/22
#257/26

----------


## jtm

31.8 Tkl:
#627/K13, tämä lienee siis vakio tällä linjalla ja linjalla 14.
#280/22
#632/25
#629/29

----------


## jtm

31.8 Tkl:
#427/18

31.8 LL:
#7/2,  :Eek:  tämäkin vanhus päässyt Tampereen paikallisliikenteeseen 1 vuoden ja 3 kuukauden tauon jälkeen. Ei taida vielä Scania N113 aika olla ohi Tampereen paikallisliikenteessä!  :Laughing:  Etälukijalaite ei toiminut mutta matkustajat ohjattiin nuolin leimaamaan lippunsa "pää"laiteeseen. Tämä ja auton ulkonäky ihmetytti matkustajia. Varsinkin kun 2:lla tulee Länskän omissa väreissä oleva auto ja kun kaikki ei ole vielä tajunnut, että 2 on siirtynyt Länskälle.

----------


## kalle.

> 31.8 LL:
> #7/2


Ei tainnut kuitenkaan olla ensimmäinen vieraan värinen auto JoLi-ajossa.
7:lla on joskus näkynyt City L - Volvo, Veolian (tai edeltäjän) jossain vanhoissa väreissä sekin. Voiskohan sen numero olla sitten 366?

Eiköhän nämä "väärän väriset" oo lisääntymään päin, kun liikennettä kilpailutetaan lisää?

----------


## PepeB

> Ei tainnut kuitenkaan olla ensimmäinen vieraan värinen auto JoLi-ajossa.
> 7:lla on joskus näkynyt City L - Volvo, Veolian (tai edeltäjän) jossain vanhoissa väreissä sekin. Voiskohan sen numero olla sitten 366?
> 
> Eiköhän nämä "väärän väriset" oo lisääntymään päin, kun liikennettä kilpailutetaan lisää?


Eikös kilpailutettujen linjojen tule maalata autot Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen väreihin?

----------


## jtm

> Eikös kilpailutettujen linjojen tule maalata autot Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen väreihin?


Ei nyt sentään ihan kaikkia firman autoja. Kyllä ne mitkä on linjalla ja mahdollinen vara-auto(t) pitää olla niissä JoLi värityksessä.

----------


## ultrix

> 31.8 LL:
> #7/2,  tämäkin vanhus päässyt Tampereen paikallisliikenteeseen 1 vuoden ja 3 kuukauden tauon jälkeen. Ei taida vielä Scania N113 aika olla ohi Tampereen paikallisliikenteessä!  Etälukijalaite ei toiminut mutta matkustajat ohjattiin nuolin leimaamaan lippunsa "pää"laiteeseen. Tämä ja auton ulkonäky ihmetytti matkustajia. Varsinkin kun 2:lla tulee Länskän omissa väreissä oleva auto ja kun kaikki ei ole vielä tajunnut, että 2 on siirtynyt Länskälle.


Oho, onko kellään kuvaa mokomasta?

Mitä tulee VT 366:een, sehän on melkein tilaajaväreissä jo valmiiksi.

----------

